# Tv Sharp 21fl94 no enciende



## demogenio (Nov 2, 2013)

saludos tengo un tv sharp 21FL94 que despues de una tormenta no prendio mas, al destapar lo encontre que las resistencias R706 y r705 y regulador str-w6753 estan quemados como también la resistencia R711 los cambie pero el tv sigue sin encender al medir el voltaje en el filtro c755 el voltaje es de 164 al medir el b+ me da 0 que voltajes deveria de darme el str-w6753?


----------



## emma22390 (Nov 3, 2013)

Aquí Manual de Servicio Sharp 21FL94 chasis GA-4:

http://diagramas.diagramasde.com/televisores/21FL94.pdf

Comentar si corresponde al TV en reparación..


----------



## demogenio (Nov 3, 2013)

saludos.. efectivamente ese es, que voltaje deben estar presentes en el str?


----------



## emma22390 (Nov 3, 2013)

El STR arranca a través de D702 y R702..alimentando su pin VCC..
luego una vez que comienza la primera oscilación el IC se alimenta del pin 11 y 12 del Chopper..a través de D706..
Revisar componentes pasivos como resistencias y zener,suelen deteriorarse..
El IC se puso en "corto" al principio,con lo que se debe haber llevado con el varios componentes mas..
Revisarlos fuera de la placa..


----------

